#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Чем здоровье отличается от болезни?

## Вадим Асадулин

Попробую еще раз поднять небуддийскую тему. 
Что такое здоровье, болезнь? Вроде дурацкий вопрос, но фольклор дает четкий ответ: "будем лечить или пусть живет"?
По моему мнению, задача врача, не сколько вмешиваться в естественные процессы, а ограждать человека от этих вмешательств. Современная медицина, не различает, где болезнь, а где защитная реакция или вариант нормы. 
Итак, начнем, с первоисточников.

В своей книге "Абсолютное исцеление. Духовное целительство в тибетском буддизме" всемирно известный мастер буддийской медитации лама Тубтен Сопа Ринпоче помогает читателю понять, в чем кроется корень всех наших телесных и физических недугов, и вручает ему весь необходимый инструментарий, воспользовавшись которым каждый сможет обеспечить себе счастье и здоровье в будущем. Знакомя нас с историями людей, исцелившихся с помощью медитации, Ринпоче детально рассматривает причинно-следственный закон кармы и процесс ментального обозначения, играющие ключевую роль в возникновении заболеваний, и демонстрирует то, как медитация и другие техники развития мудрости и сострадания способны полностью устранить первопричину всех болезней.

----------

Aion (14.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (15.07.2012), Иван Денисов (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это очень хорошая книга :Smilie: 

Раньше думала, что надо все болезни лечить. Но прошлым летом у моей мамы подозревали микроинсульт и я впервые поняла, что может быть так, как у мистера Бернса в Симпсонах. В этом эпизоде доктор наглядно демонстрирует, как многочисленные болезни Бернса буквально "застревают в дверях" на входе и не дают друг другу развиваться, и поэтому он относительно здоров и себя хорошо чувствует. 

Все дело в балансе...и мудрость нужна. Ну имеют место и всякие там кармические особенности :Smilie:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (15.06.2012), Маркион (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Современная медицина, не различает, где болезнь, а где защитная реакция или вариант нормы.


мне думается, что средняя продолжительность жизни в развитых странах с "глупой" медициной никак не меньше продолжительности жизни в регионах, где основной объем мед-помощи идет по традиционным каналам? что не умаляет ценности указанной книги, конечно.
А здоровье - с точки зрения знакомого мне йога это когда "тело не мешает практиковать". Что касается болезней, то вроде бы страдания очищают карму? от "страдания нестабильности" - лекарство одно, только людьми с плохой кармой оно не усвоится.... так все.... запутанно.
----------
мысли не совсем мои. Я пытаюсь моделировать - как мог бы думать....

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Атлас тибетской медицины. 

Глава 3 «Коренные причины заболеваний». …
Первый ствол с его тремя ветвями схематически показывает устроение здорового человеческого тела. Так, первая ветвь и ее пятнадцать листьев символизируют пять разновидностей каждой из трех физиологических энергий организма: «пневмы», «желчи», «флегмы», баланс которых обеспечивает нормальную жизнедеятельность, расстройство же вызывает болезненные состояния. …Неизменное пребывание в равновесии всех перечисленных выше элементов тела в сочетании с правильным питанием и поведением является залогом постоянного здоровья и преуспевания в жизни…

----------

Катя Е (20.07.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Экстракт Амриты — восьмичленная Тантра тайных устных наставлений. 
Тантра основ. Глава третья. Об основах болезней.
… бытиё или разрушение тела зависят от триады: Доша, силы тела и нечистоты и от того, находятся ли они в обычном состоянии или изменились… 
… Если вкус и действие пищи соответствуют образу жизни, все они находятся в обычном равновесии, а если нет – превращаются в болезни…

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Рассвет бесконечной жизни. Учебник тибетской медицины. Серафим Сидоров.
http://kunpendelek.ru/library/tibetm...infinite-life/
Данный учебник тибетской медицины и фармации составлен на основе традиционных тибетских медицинских трактатов, прежде всего, «Чжуд-Ши (Четыре Тантры)», лечебников и особых рецептурных справочников (тиб. чжоров). Учебник представляет из себя первый подготовительный курс, за которым последуют основной теоретический курс, и практический, по терапии, лечебник и т.д. Курс рассчитан, прежде всего, на желающих изучать тибетскую медицину как самостоятельно, так и под руководством специалиста, или хотя бы на ознакомление с ней, а также на частнопрактикующих врачей. Книга будет полезна и специалистам традиционной тибетской медицины, число которых в нашей стране растет. Этот рост обусловлен, прежде всего, исторической предрасположенностью и достаточным богатым наследием в области индо-тибетской и тибето-монгольской медицины у нас в стране.

ДРЕВО ЗДОРОВОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА (gnad-med gnas-lugs-kyi sdong-po Ствол Тела без болезней).
Комментарий к Древу здорового человека. Центральным местом в «Науке восстановления» является учение о трех дошах, разделяемое и индийской Аюрведой, ввиду их единого происхождения от одного источника. Древо здоровья произрастает в месте, где одновременно имеются причины как здоровья так и болезни, ибо растут они из одного корня... 
Факторы здоровья и болезни. В тибетской медицине считается, что причиной заболевания является нарушение баланса или дисгармония в нормальной работе трех жизненных соков или факторов здоровья и болезни, называемых на санскрите доша (dosha). Каждая Доша имеет свое условное название. Это «Ветер», санскр. vata, тиб. rlung; «Желчь», санскр. pitta, тиб. mkhris-pa; «Слизь», санскр. kapha, тиб. bad-kan. 
Доша - это психо-энергетический фактор здоровья и болезни. Кстати уместно, в виду схожести обоих языков сравнить санскритское слово доша с русским словом «душа». Здоровье человека обеспечивается сохранением гармонии, баланса между тремя «дошами». Хотя понятие «доша» (тиб. nyes-pa [ней-па], «виновник») пришло из индийской медицинской традиции, однако, аналоги этому понятию существуют и в западной медицине, например «миазм» («вина», «загрязнение») в гомеопатии.
Функции трех Доша в норме. Когда три Доша находятся в нормальном, гармоничном состоянии, человек здоров. Доша Ветер отвечает за нервно-психические процессы в организме, Желчь отвечает за пищеварительную, а Слизь за адаптационную системы организма. Три Доша, находящиеся в равновесии должны быть поддержаны различными превентивными методами. Когда эти факторы ослаблены, то они должны быть поддержаны и усилены, когда они обострены, то должны быть успокоены, уравновешены. Чрезвычайно увеличившиеся три Доша должны быть смягчены и уменьшены.

----------

Катя Е (20.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Это очень хорошая книга
> 
> Раньше думала, что надо все болезни лечить. Но прошлым летом у моей мамы подозревали микроинсульт и я впервые поняла, что может быть так, как у мистера Бернса в Симпсонах. В этом эпизоде доктор наглядно демонстрирует, как многочисленные болезни Бернса буквально "застревают в дверях" на входе и не дают друг другу развиваться, и поэтому он относительно здоров и себя хорошо чувствует. 
> 
> Все дело в балансе...и мудрость нужна. Ну имеют место и всякие там кармические особенности


Но мистера Бернса на регулярной основе омолаживали, чистили, переламывали и заламывали обратно.
Меня заинтересовала как-то эта книжка. Но Ведь сам Сопа Ринпоче недавно перенес инсульт. 
Соответственно - не от всего можно излечиться кореньями и медитацией.

----------

Катя Е (20.07.2012), Нико (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Соответственно - не от всего можно излечиться кореньями и медитацией.


Да и вообще ламы предпочитают западной медициной лечиться, а не медитацией.

Эта книга —уловка, чтобы люди начали заниматься медитацией и работать с умом, а вовсе не инструкция по исцелению всех возможных недугов.

----------

Anthony (16.06.2012), Нико (16.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Но мистера Бернса на регулярной основе омолаживали, чистили, переламывали и заламывали обратно.
> Меня заинтересовала как-то эта книжка. Но Ведь сам Сопа Ринпоче недавно перенес инсульт. Соответственно - не от всего можно излечиться кореньями и медитацией.


Для лечения заболеваний головы всё-таки больше походят цветки, плоды, нежели коренья! М. б. поэтому и не помогало?

----------


## Нико

Правда, ламы предпочитают западную медицину. Не все, но многие.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Такой невинный буддийский маркетинг  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Такой невинный буддийский маркетинг


Не, это не маркетинг, это для случаев, не поддающихся исцелению обычными средствами. Как говорится, все средства хороши. Ну, и лоджонг по-любому обязательно нужен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

«81 шаг на Пути долголетия» является практическим осмыслением китайских мудростей. Здесь рассказывается о возможном применении китайского знания об устройстве мира и тела, даются основные определения и понятия, встречающиеся на Пути здорового долголетия.
Три силы.
Работа по сохранению и восстановлению здоровья начинается с понимания того, как устроен человек, и что такое здоровье в человеке. Человек описывается как соединение двух сил, которые соответствуют Небу и Земле.
Силы Земли и Неба, соединяясь, образуют третью силу, которая, собственно, и является силой человека.
Показателем здоровья в старости является сохранение бодрости духа и тела, что выражается в ясности взгляда, чуткости слуха, крепости тела, чёткости и здравости мысли. Это значит, что три силы в человеке объединяются правильно.
Нужно точно понять, что такое три силы, потому что работа по сохранению и поддержанию здоровья заключается в поддержании равновесия этих сил.
Для того чтобы в течение долгого времени поддерживать равновесие сил, нужно точно знать, как эти силы действуют и в чем проявляются.
Самым ощутимым и вещественным воплощением силы Земли является вещество тела.
Самым ощутимым воплощением силы Неба является движение мысли.
Самым явным воплощением силы человека является работа дыхания.
В китайской традиции в настоящее время все упражнения по поддержанию и восстановлению здоровья называются «работой дыхания», цигун.
http://dolgoletie.prostokitay.ru/1.html

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Не, это не маркетинг, это для случаев, не поддающихся исцелению обычными средствами. Как говорится, все средства хороши. Ну, и лоджонг по-любому обязательно нужен.


Вот для таких случаев и создана маркетинговая стратегия тибетской или любой другой народной медицины.  Человек, потерявший надежду и исчерпавший существующие лекарства тратит деньги на все, что гипотетически может помочь – сам через такое прошел. Необходимость в поддержании себя в здоровом состоянии выражается в разных потребностях, одной из которых является тяга к безопасному врачеванию и использованию традиционных методов. К этому присовокупляется конструкт пиетета перед древней восточной медициной и состояние безнадежности - и все это на выходе дает хорошее продажи. Сколько раз наблюдал, что наши тибетские центры используют теже самые методы стимулирования сбыта, что и любая другая замшелая фирма. Подобная медицина уже давным-давно заняла свою нишу и не чурается никаких каналов коммуникации.  Религия в данном случае, очень удобная платформа для развертки коммерческой деятельности. Я не отвергаю полезность некоторых практик, просто семя от плевел в подобной медицине крайне сложно отделить. Опыт у каждого человека разный и это чудесно если используя подобную медицину, человек выздоравливает. Я просто призываю не идеализировать.

А уж про то, что сами ламы предпочитаю западную медицину,  я вообще молчу. 
Оправдывать все искусными методами, никуда не годится. 

Прошу прощения, но для меня эта тема очень личная и очень острая.

----------


## Нико

> Вот для таких случаев и создана маркетинговая стратегия тибетской или любой другой народной медицины.  Человек, потерявший надежду и исчерпавший существующие лекарства тратит деньги на все, что гипотетически может помочь – сам через такое прошел. Необходимость в поддержании себя в здоровом состоянии выражается в разных потребностях, одной из которых является тяга к безопасному врачеванию и использованию традиционных методов. К этому присовокупляется конструкт пиетета перед древней восточной медициной и состояние безнадежности - и все это на выходе дает хорошее продажи. Сколько раз наблюдал, что наши тибетские центры используют теже самые методы стимулирования сбыта, что и любая другая замшелая фирма. Подобная медицина уже давным-давно заняла свою нишу и не чурается никаких каналов коммуникации.  Религия в данном случае, очень удобная платформа для развертки коммерческой деятельности. Я не отвергаю полезность некоторых практик, просто семя от плевел в подобной медицине крайне сложно отделить.
> 
> А уж про то, что сами ламы предпочитаю западную медицину,  я вообще молчу. 
> Оправдывать все искусными методами, никуда не годится. 
> 
> Прошу прощения, но для меня эта тема очень личная и очень острая.


Для меня тоже очень личная и очень острая. Но в своё время маркетинга какого-то особого там не увидела.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не, это не маркетинг, это для случаев, не поддающихся исцелению обычными средствами.


Иногда и для поддающихся. У меня недавно появилась небольшая проблема со здоровьем, ну я пошёл в обычную клинику сначала, меня посмотрели, и говорят: «Да вы совсем больной, совсем больной! В следующий раз вы побольше с собой денег приносите, мы вам процедуры сделаем». Я уточнил стоимость, мне назвали совсем неприятную сумму, добавив «это для начала, а сколько потом, так это мы вам даже и не скажем». (Вообще, надо конечно сделать пластическую операцию по изменению разреза глаз, а то такое отношение нередко встречается). Я пошёл вместо этого к тибетскому доктору, который посмотрел пульс и назначил разных травонек за раз в десять меньшие деньги. И хотя пришлось их долго пить, и до сих пор пью, но через полмесяца у меня прошли все симптомы и общее самочувствие улучшилось.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Прошу прощения, но для меня эта тема очень личная и очень острая.





> Для меня тоже очень личная и очень острая. Но в своё время маркетинга какого-то особого там не увидела.


Очень рад за Вас, что Вы так облегчились в этой теме, совсем не ожидал такого терапевтического эффекта, когда её открывал совсем для других целей, но предупредил, что тема не буддийская!
Экстракт амриты — восьмичленная тантра тайных наставлений. 
Тантра объяснений. Глава двадцать третья. Как жить не болея.
Человек обычный, у которого нет никаких изменений в теле, должен жить без болезней и долго. 
Все болезни развиваются из причин при наличии условий. Без условий, от причин не будет последствий. Поэтому делай так, чтобы не было условий для болезней. Сезоны, органы чувств, образ жизни, вкусы и действие — от их «недостатка и избытка» порождаются болезни. А если они представлены в меру, болезней не будет. Поэтому если на тройку — образ жизни, питание и лекарства опираться как положено, то можно жить спокойно без недугов. С течением месяцев и лет слабеют силы тела, истощается запас жизни, надвигаются болезни и старость. От них спасают поддерживающий образ жизни, местность, заботы о теле и лекарства. Поддерживающий образ жизни продлевает жизнь, молодость, дает телу цвет и силу, проясняет органы чувств. Жить надо в чистой, уединенной, радующей душу местности, где ничто не мешает. Об опоре телесной: пока она совсем не обветшала, лучше отказаться от чувственных утех.

----------


## Катя Е

Точно. вообще иногда не поймешь, здоров ты или все же малость нет, особенно сложно в определенной сфере. говорят самая надежная проверка когда ты думаешь, что как раз нет, слегка пошатнулся . Если есть болезнь уверены в обратном.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

Современная медицина (не путать с российской) все весьма неплохо отличает. 

А объективным мерилом, как мне кажется, является статистика ВОЗ. И она недвусмысленно свидетельствует, чем более в стране развита медицина "западная",то есть основанная на современных медикаментах, тем дольше там живут люди, сильно ниже младенческая и детская смертность. Ярким примером является Таиланд, в котором на сегодняшний день,благодаря повсеместному внедернию стандартов медобсулживания, детская и младенческая смертность в два раза ниже, чем в России. При том, что еще 30 лет назад она была в 3 раза выше, чем в СССР.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Первый медицинский канал:
http://www.1med.tv/
М. б. будем выкладывать картинки, кому, что интересно и обсуждать?

----------

